# TI nspire CAS homebrew



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 21, 2011)

So I got a TI nspire CAS calculator and I've heard about it's homebrew capabilities, specifically it's GBC emulator. Can someone please brief me on how to install and run homebrew on my CAS?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 21, 2011)

Since I don't have a TI-Nspire, I can't help you much.
The only thing I know is that you'll need a program called Ndless to run homebrew C (or assembly) programs.

EDIT: Here's a link to the GBC emulator: gbc4nspire 0.8.
EDIT2: I just found out that it makes a difference if you have a touchpad VS a clickpad. I heard that you'll have some issues with some homebrew if you have a touchpad.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have one too, but don't go trying to install complicated things on it because its a pricey calculator.


----------



## Guzzie (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have the clickpad or touchpad nspire cas? I think there are some compatibility issues with the touchpad models. I could be completely wrong about that though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the touchpad on firmware 2.1.0. Does that help a bit more?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 21, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> I have one too, but don't go trying to install complicated things on it because its a pricey calculator.That's like saying "don't jailbreak an iPhone because it's expensive". You got to take risks to get the rewards.
> Besides, I'm pretty sure anything that's broken software-wise can be easily fixed.
> QUOTE(8BitWalugi @ Mar 21 2011, 02:38 AM) I have the touchpad on firmware 2.1.0. Does that help a bit more?


By the looks of it, Guzzie's link has daily beta builds of Ndless 2.0. There was supposed to be support for the touchpad in 2.0, but he's unable to add touchpad support right now due to him not having a touchpad. I guess you'll just have to wait.


----------



## Guzzie (Mar 21, 2011)

You need to run Nleash to downgrade your OS to 2.0 (dont downgrade to anything less because 1.x isnt compatible with the touchpad series). Ndless isnt compatible with 2.1 yet.

Then you need to get the NDless 2.0 beta, run that.

This is supposedly a gbc4nspire executable that *will run* on the touchpad nspire. It was linked in the link I posted earlier, and only launches the first rom in the list. The developer foolishly lost the source, so dont expect an update anytime soon.

Just a note about this: I havn't tried any of this, I was too busy last term trying to pass calculus 2 to try any of this, but I have a clickpad CAS.

Also, TI just recently announced OS 3.0, and thats landing in April as a software update for all of the nspire line. So you might just want to wait on that.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 22, 2011)

Guzzie said:
			
		

> You need to run Nleash to downgrade your OS to 2.0 (dont downgrade to anything less because 1.x isnt compatible with the touchpad series). Ndless isnt compatible with 2.1 yet.
> 
> Then you need to get the NDless 2.0 beta, run that.
> 
> ...


Ah. I'll wait for 3.0 then.


----------

